# interviewer - interviewee



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Για τον *interviewee* έχουμε καταλήξει στη μετοχή, *ο συνεντευξιαζόμενος / η συνεντευξιαζόμενη*, έτσι δεν είναι;

Για τον *interviewer*, *ο συνεντευκτής / η συνεντεύκτρια* έχουν επικρατήσει έναντι *του συνεντευξιαστή / της συνεντευξιάστριας*;

"συνεντευκτής" OR "συνεντευκτές" 2.380 γκουγκλιές
"συνεντευξιαστής" OR "συνεντευξιαστές" 970 γκουγκλιές


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

Απ' την άλλη το _ζεύξη/σύζευξη _δίνει _ζεύκτης/συζεύκτης _(παροξύτονα). Οπότε αναπόφευκτα και συνεντεύκτης / συνεντεύκτες.

Όσο για το παραγωγικό τέρμα: Εσύ θα έλεγες _επιτευκτής _ή _επιτευξιαστής_;


----------



## nickel (Nov 21, 2011)

Για να είμαστε πλήρεις:

"συνεντεύκτης" OR "συνεντεύκτες" 53 γκουγκλιές

Ο _συνεντευκτής_ μπορεί να επηρεάζεται περισσότερο από το _έντευξη > εντευκτήριο_ παρά από τη _ζεύξη > ζεύκτης_.


----------



## Zazula (Nov 21, 2011)

nickel said:


> Ο _συνεντευκτής_ μπορεί να επηρεάζεται περισσότερο από το _έντευξη > εντευκτήριο_ παρά από τη _ζεύξη > ζεύκτης_.


Μπα, κττμά είναι εξόχως απλούστερο — τα πολυάριθμα ζεύγη _-τής / -ζόμενος_: εξεταστής - εξεταζόμενος, ρυθμιστής - ρυθμιζόμενος κ.ο.κ. :)


----------



## sarant (Nov 21, 2011)

Δεν ξέρω, εμένα μου φαίνεται εντελώς φυσικό το συνεντευξιαστής, καταναλογία προς το συνεντευξιαζόμενος -το συνεντευκτης, εκτός που έχει αβέβαιο τονισμό, δεν δίνει αυτή τη σχέση. Προφανώς είμαι στη μειοψηφία, αν και τα νούμερα του γκουγκλ είναι πια εντελώς αναξιόπιστα. (Εγώ, φυσικά, βγάζω άλλα).

Δηλαδή, τα ζευγάρια που δίνει παραπάνω ο Ζαζ (εξεταστής-εξεταζόμενος κτλ.) έχουν κοινό θέμα, το συνεντευκτής-συνεντευξιαζόμενος δεν έχει. Μάλιστα φαίνεται να προέρχεται από άλλο ρήμα.


----------



## dharvatis (Sep 21, 2015)

Ο «συνεντεύκτης» περιλαμβάνεται και στο Χρηστικό.


----------



## nickel (Sep 21, 2015)

Και περιέργως όχι ο *συνεντευξιαστής*, που έχει και δεκαπλάσια ευρήματα.


----------

